# Lawyers in Dubai



## happyjay (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi

Can anyone recommend a good lawyer in Dubai who can deal with a UK/Dubai business legal issue?

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Depends on the size of the business. Clyde & Co are excellent international lawyers, but pricey for small outfits.
-


----------



## happyjay (Aug 10, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Depends on the size of the business. Clyde & Co are excellent international lawyers, but pricey for small outfits.
> -


Thanks. Its a fairly small business so C & Co probably too pricey.


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

*Al Yafee Legal services*

I work in Al Yafee Document clearing company, our sister company "Al Yafee Advocates & Legal Services" is run by a very respectable lawyer who is very dependable and experienced in this matter, please send me a personal message and I can arrange for him to get in touch with you.

Al Yafee


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

We've used Hayley Howard at Floyd & Howard in the past and would recommend. Fantastic knowledge of UAE business law, not sure about UK expertise but probably worth a quick call.

http://www.floydandhoward.com/


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Are u based in Dubai. LutfiCBP have an experienced legal team and I know for a fact that they deal with business matters both UK and UAE.
LutfiCBP - Home


----------



## happyjay (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you for info - much appreciated!


----------

